# Toro Super Recycler Won't Let Me Pull it Backwards



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

Good Morning,

I've got a Toro Super Recycler, Model - 20037 s/n - 230012053, probably 15 years old, whose drive wheels stopped disengaging after the usual 6" - 8" forward coast, letting me pull it backwards. When I pull back, the transmission is still engaged and spins. I pulled the wheels and cleaned the keys, axle and nylon washer/bushing and it's still doing it.

Any ideas or help?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

I disassembled and cleaned back to number 7 in the diagram.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

So, it was letting you pull backwards, then just stopped?


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

Yes, worked fine up until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

hmm.. i would check the drive belt and make sure it releases when you release the personal pace. or maybe adjust the personal cable cable.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

Yup, did all that. I even made it overly loose and watched it with the cover off to make sure it wasn't binding anywhere.


----------



## Mer2112 (May 12, 2019)

I'm going to try replacing the "Ring-Friction", part number 7 in the diagram. That's the only thing I can think of that is a wear part that relies on friction. I'll post updates when I make the swap. $6.85 for two of them at my dealer.


----------

